# PHP with gettext support



## spud (Jun 28, 2002)

I was pleased to find a gettext package here, and happily installed it under OS X 10.1.5, hoping to use it for developing a PHP-based site with localization.

The gettext package installs fine, but PHP won't compile with the "--with-gettext=/usr/local" option. It finds gettext OK, but chokes looking for the related "bindtextdomain". I get


```
checking for bindtextdomain in -lintl... no
checking for bindtextdomain in -lc... no
configure: error: Unable to find required gettext library
```

...though libintl.h is properly(?) located in /usr/local/include/.

Any ideas? Frankly, I'm lost when trying to interpret stuff like


```
AC_CHECK_LIB(intl, bindtextdomain, [
        GETTEXT_LIBS=intl
        GETTEXT_CHECK_IN_LIB=intl
        ],
        AC_CHECK_LIB(c, bindtextdomain, [
                GETTEXT_LIBS=
                GETTEXT_CHECK_IN_LIB=c
        ],[
                AC_MSG_ERROR(Unable to find required gettext library)
        ])
  )
```

in the PHP source code, so I don't even know how to begin troubleshooting this...

HELP?!?


----------

